# Dieting to get BFP....who wants to join us!! ** 11 BFP's so far =D **



## paula181

Well as it says i am starting a diet to loose a few extra pounds (stone :blush: ) so my body is healthy for my future baby :thumbup:

I am looking for women who are wanting to do the same thing and to give each other moral support, and tips to help each other!! :happydance:

I can put names on here with weight and weight loss if wanted, and also how long it took you to get :bfp: 

We will have weigh ins once a week :dance:

So all i wanna know is whose in :hugs::hugs:

xx


https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextlive/2011/07/01/0580fd558314f63ce754f9f169eab06a.gif 
​

*PAULA181*
Target 32lb - Lost 2lb
*CAITY86*
Target 86lbs - Lost 
*SOMMERFUGL*
Target 110lb - Lost 10lb :bfp:
*BECWANTSABABY*
Target 56lb - Lost 
*CHELSIE*
Target 50lb - Lost 
*KPERCYMAN*
Target 30lb - Lost  :bfp:
*CHRISTINAG*
Target 50lb - Lost  :bfp:
*VIRGINIAGRL6*
Target 50lb - Lost 
*THESMPSNS*
Target - Lost :bfp:
*JEOESTREICH*
Target 50lb - Lost 
*LOVIE*
Target 17lb - Lost 
*LOLAM15*
Target 35lb - Lost 
*MUMMY.WANNABE*
Target 30lb - Lost
*BUNNI84*
Target 28lb - Lost 16lb :angel:
*LUCKYNO.3*
Target - Lost :bfp:
*RDY4NUMBER2*
Target 80lb - Lost 2lb
*PUSHEANGEL*
Target 65lb - Lost
*LUSHGIRL84*
Target - Lost
*VIC20581*
Target 68lb - Lost
*SKWEEK35*
Target 78lb - Lost 38lb 
*MOMMACC*
Target 28lb - Lost  :bfp:
*VICKYTORIA88*
Target 14lb - Lost :bfp:
*BAMBINA*
Target 50lb - Lost 7lb
*LAURA_2010*
Target - Lost :bfp:
*PDMCD17*
Target 64lb - Lost
*NATASHAA1*
Target 14lb - Lost
*HAKUNAMATATA*
Target 40lb - Lost 4lb :bfp:
*IXCHEL*
Target - Lost
*XCITED4MYBUMP*
Target 35lb - Lost 10lb :bfp:
*YANJAN*
Target 30/40lb - Lost 6lb
*ANGIELOO*
Target 45lb - Lost 3lb :bfp:
*VWBABYMAMMA*
Target 63lb- Lost
*LOVEY92*
Target 85lb - Lost 3lb
*MISSLISSA*
Target 43lb - Lost
*CHOCBUNNI01*
Target - Lost 20lb
*LITTLEPEPS*
Target - Lost
*PRINCESSKATE*
Target 31lb - Lost 23lb
*AYCLOBES*
Target - Lost 29lb :angel:
*WANNABABY8909*
Target 70lb - Lost
*TTCMIKEANDME*
Target 50lb - Lost
*MOM2PNE*
Target - Lost
*ANTSYNEWLYWED*
Target 100lb - Lost 20.5lb :bfp:
*TRYING4BABIES*
Target 33lb - Lost
*NIGHT_OWL
*Target 42-56lb - Lost
*AMBER_LYNN822
Target 63lb - Lost*
*OPALFRUITS
Target 60lb - Lost 6.5lb*

:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:​


----------



## paula181

Current weight is 10st 4, :shy: i want to lose 1 and a half stone!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## caity86

my current weight is 19 stone 1 lb :blush: , looking to lose 4 stone , this thread is a good idea :)


----------



## caity86

incase my last post didnt specify....I'm In!


----------



## Sommerfugl

Hey, I've been 'intending' to diet for months now..it just keeps not happening.
I've actually _gained_ weight since starting TTC! About 8lbs in 8 months. :dohh:

I used to see good results from dieting before, like I'd eat less junk for a couple of weeks and I'd lose weight, but since having a baby I'm hungry a lot more, and don't function well on little food! 

I'm about 10st 8, I was a little over 10 stone when I conceived my daughter, but I wasn't comfortable there. I'd like to be around 9 stone, but I'll aim for 10 at the moment!

Woo, this could be pretty motivating, if we have to actually post our weights here.


----------



## Becwantsababy

Count me in. 

I am 19st 3lb :argh: and want to lose about 4 stone in the next 6 months. 

Not sure on my plan of action at the moment though.


----------



## Chelsie

I need exactly this! My OB told me I would begin ovulating if I lost some weight .. I just recently joined Weight Watchers to help out, but i'm slowly moving motivation once again! I have just lost 2.4lbs this week so hoping for some more this week! I want to lose 50lbs :)


----------



## Kpercyman

Im not sure of the conversion, but I am in. I want to lose 30 pounds!


----------



## ChristinaG

I would love to join up! I have put on so much weight TTC. 
2 years ago I weighed about 21 st (eep!) but I joined WeightWatchers and lost about 7 st. I have gained some back now, so I def wanna get in on this.

If you're not used to tracking what you eat, it can make a HUGE difference, even if you don't eat anything different, you just write it down, you will see how much you eat when you're not actually hungry!

A great first step (I found) was my-calorie-counter.com i lost 9lbs in one week JUST counting calories!!


GL to everyone!


----------



## Virginiagrl6

I'm in. I need to lose about 50pounds.


----------



## TheSmpsns

I would love to join! Right now I am 21 stone, I have lost 4.2 stone so far, and still losing to get a :bfp: ! I am eating healthy, and working out to Turbo Fire Intense Cardio Conditioning 5-6 days a week.


----------



## jeoestreich

I need to find a work out buddy. I want to lose about fifty pounds but I find it hard to exercise by myself. My husband has MS so he is not always the most dependable about wanting to work out with me.


----------



## lovie

oh can i join!

im on a weight loss mission! so far i have lost 35 pounds and have 17 left to go to my 1st target (bmi under 30) after I have reached that i want to get to around 10 stone (eventually!) im doing weight watchers, its going quite slow... at the most 2 pounds a week, but its quite consistant, so thats good.

best luck to all with the weight loss! x:flower:


----------



## Sommerfugl

hey all,

So I weighed myself this morning (you said we'd weigh in on Fridays, right?) and I've actually _gained_ 2lbs since I weighed myself less than 2 weeks ago! :dohh:

So I'm starting at 10stone 10lbs I think that's about 150lbs for those that don't work in stone.


----------



## lolam15

Can i join please? I want to finally get back to the weight i was before i was preggo with my dd, so ive got around two and a half stones to lose. She is going on hols with her gran and grandad today so im going to spend a lot of this week in the gym, pretend im at bootcamp. Going to brave the scales there too so i can get a print out of my actual weight. No more kidding myself. Its so hard to stick to a diet on my own and my dh is a skinny guy who eats a load of rubbish and never puts on an ounce grrr! Gl everyone xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im 13 stone exactly, i was 10stone 2 when i got married in sept 09 and had a month honeymoon in australia where i put on 2 stone!! and just carried on!

just had my 1st fertility appointment and she was quite rude and just came out with, so are you going on a diet plan because if your not going to go into this fully whats the point eh, i was quite pissed off frankly! she was blood pregnant too! bet she fell 1st time.

its always the weight card they through tho, said even if i lost a bit it would help me peroids become shorter , but bigger people get pregnant all the time, but the 2nd you need help its always weight!

anyway im on day 3 of my diet and because of my ibs im having very bad stomach pains, but im sticking with it xx


----------



## caity86

morning ladies :coffee:

Well I am gonna weigh myself at work and update later on tonight. I am praying Iv hit under the 19 stone mark, being in the 18's would be a great motivator. I think Im gonna treat myself today too and get a coupla babygro's or sumthin.....ya gotta keep motivated ppl!!!! lol
baby dust and weight loss power to everyone xxxxxxxx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i havent got a weighing scales at the mo so ill just hope im losing ha x


----------



## bunni84

I'm 62kg = 9st 11

need to lose 2 stone! (15kg) so count me in

i gained 2 lbs as i just fancied some cupcakes after gym..baddd idea started a spiral of sweet food! :dohh: back on track now though

i was 66kg (10st 4) in january...so im getting there..very slowly haha

i started gym again properly 3 weeks ago - do 5 gym classes (mon = spin, tues = pilates, wed = spin, thurs = boxercise, sat = zumba)

loving the gym classes!! made so many new friends!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy.wannabe

Why 2 stone that'l be a very low weight, how short are you? X


----------



## bunni84

hehe im tiny!! 4ft 11 - barely even 5ft...

im a size 12 at the moment - want to be my size 8-10...


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I was going to say wow your setting your sights very high on being a twig ha x


----------



## bunni84

i hate twigs!! i say i'd rather be a little jiggly than skin and bones!! i think curves are beautiful!!

so i wanna get to 8.5 stone or 8...then see if i need to do more...

9st 11 is a bit much for me hehehe :haha:

plus you need some fat if you want to conceive!! skin and bones makes your cycles go haywire..and does being very overweight..so my doc says...


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies how are you all :)

I have added you to the list at the weights you gave me, if you are lighter then what you have told me then let me know in private message n il change it for you :thumbup:

I am currently doing the calorie counting and exercising! I am thinking of getting the zumba wii game to boost me abit!

Wishing you all the best of luck in achieving your target weight, being healthy n best of all getting your :bfp:

xx


----------



## luckyno.3

I'm in! I've lost 54 pounds since New Year's Day, but I have a ways to go yet. It's been pretty slow-going lately. I just got my IUD out yesterday because I felt I lost enough wait to start TTC. :)


----------



## caity86

wee update: down to 18 stone 13 lbs :D woohoo xxxx


----------



## rdy4number2

I want in! I'm currently 218 lbs. I want to lose 80 lbs.

rdy


----------



## ChristinaG

hey! I totally forgot to put my target is 50lbs! Sorry!


gl to everyone! this is gonna be great!


----------



## ChristinaG

well, as of this morning I am down 2lbs!
yay!


----------



## pusheangel

You can add me. I've lost 45 lbs so far. No BFP since I've started losing weight though.


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies how are you all??

Il update the front page tomorrow had a lil hectic weekend,and moving next weekend....busy busy busy 

xx


----------



## lushgirl84

Im in too please :D


----------



## lovie

i had my weigh in on thursday and i had lost 2 pounds :)


----------



## Helena_

What does a stone equal in pounds?


----------



## daopdesign

Helena_Lynn said:


> What does a stone equal in pounds?

There are 14 pounds in a stone hun


----------



## mummy.wannabe

I forgot to say I want to lose about 30lbs


----------



## pusheangel

I'm down 47 lbs and have 65 more to go to reach my goal. Hope everyone else had a good week!


----------



## Milty

I just wanted to encourge you all to do it and it is so worth it!!

I was TTC with my first for 3 years and nothing happened and I was in my mid twenties and overweight. We quit TTC because we both needed to get healthier and it was trying to be TTC for that long. Anayway a year later I had lost 30 pounds but was still planning on losing more and taking more time off TTC when I found out I was 8 weeks along. It was a great surprise as I was not even tracking my AF let alone anything else but we were thrilled.


----------



## Sommerfugl

Well done on all the pounds lost, ladies!


----------



## Vic20581

I would love to join in.
Iv lost 23lbs in 5 wks, got another 68lbs to go, and then i will see how i feel.
It will be gd to share our losses.
Victoria
xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi, 
starting weight: 15st 1lb 
current weight: 13:7.5lbs 
total lost to date: 21.5lbs 

Carla


----------



## caity86

well done on all the losses so far ladies :) very proud of us all! I got my CBFM in the post today so thats something to keep me motivated :D PMS-ing just now so had some pizza and ice cream tonight :blush: but trust me it was ice cream or murdering someone and the ice cream just seemed less hassle lol well fingers crossed for more weight lost on Friday and a :bfp: in August :hugs:


----------



## Sommerfugl

hehe. I've read that ice cream is good when you're TTC. Apparently one serving of full fat dairy per day can help.


----------



## paula181

OoooH ice cream really....:icecream: yummy :dance:

Congrats on all the losses ladies, i think theyve found me though :rofl: 

xx


----------



## MommaCC

Hey Im 10.7st and want to be 8st.7 again!! So I started my diet on Friday and so far it's not gone so well :blush: but we are ttc #2 and are in no rush so thought I would loose the weight as it can't hurt right!! The 2 stone I want to loose is the weight I gained when I was preggo with Joshua. Good luck ladies I love this thread already!! X


----------



## vickytoria88

Hi all, can i join please. I'm 23 recently married and TTC #1 i would like to loose at least 1 stone. I've recently joined Curves but due to work commitments find it hard to work out


----------



## Bambina

Hey im from WTT, can i join in? i don't think we have something like this on WTT.

I weight 224lbs i would like to lose at least 50lbs by the time we try in December.


----------



## bunni84

woo im now 61.4kg - so 2lbs down! :happydance:


----------



## bunni84

Vic20581 said:


> I would love to join in.
> Iv lost 23lbs in 5 wks, got another 68lbs to go, and then i will see how i feel.
> It will be gd to share our losses.
> Victoria
> xx

wow how have you lost 23lbs in 5 weeks? please tell me your secret!!


----------



## caity86

welcome all newcomers :) and welldone bunni on ur loss :) Im off to the gym tonight for zumba then yoga ! lol, Im gonna dance then relax my way to that :bfp:
:happydance:


----------



## Sommerfugl

That's great positive thinking! 
Zumba seems to be really big at the mo, I've never tried it, what I've seen of it makes me think it may just half kill me. It's a pretty tough work out isn't it? 
I can just about handle swimming twice a week, they have a zumba class at the leisure centre I go to, but I'm afraid that I'd collapse in a heap and look a fool tehehehe


----------



## caity86

zumba is super tiring but sayin that the hour goes by super fast and its a calorie killer :) dont worri about lookin like a fool !! I look like a fool every time I do it and so does everyone lol, best thing is to find a big class, the one I go to is like 80 ppl a time, and try and go with a friend or better a group :) it is fun once u get over the initial embarrasment :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## laura_2010

HI all.....

Iv been try to loose weight since early may :thumbup: sooo far lost 2 stone 3 1/2 lbs... Iv joined zumba as well :thumbup: Luv it!! as well brought it on the wii and makes me sweat!!


----------



## Bambina

hmm i dont have a wii anymore might have to invest in one. I tried the kinect fitness ones but they was rubbish and did nothing at all..


----------



## pdmcd17

hello ladies 
I want to join also
I dont remember what a stone is I think its 16lbs
I want to loose 64lbs in totalt ( but i have a smaller goal to loose 20lbs by the end of aug my bday lol )

And i have OH on board to loose 20 also. We are now trying hard to get active and eat healthier.


----------



## Natashaa1

Hiya, 

Can i join in please i've lost 21 pounds so far this year another 14 to go


----------



## Sommerfugl

Hmmm I have a wii, maybe the zumba game would be a good place to start.


----------



## laura_2010

deffffo it brill.... I do it most night 20min sesh and im really sweating... soo i think its brill!


----------



## Sommerfugl

Cool. But it might be tricky to find time to do it, it's hard enough trying to do the wii fit with my LO running around, and don't fancy doing it in the evening with OH laughing at me lol

Anyway, no excuses! Feeling inspired now.


----------



## laura_2010

hehe :haha: wen i had more weight on me I wudnt dare but since iv lost bits I feel 1000% better I put me leggins on and string top... Turn up the music on the zumba game and im away lol... OH is n the rooom, he watches he likes it lol :haha:


----------



## paula181

pdmcd17 said:


> hello ladies
> I want to join also
> I dont remember what a stone is I think its 16lbs
> I want to loose 64lbs in totalt ( but i have a smaller goal to loose 20lbs by the end of aug my bday lol )
> 
> And i have OH on board to loose 20 also. We are now trying hard to get active and eat healthier.

Hi hun a stone is 14lb :)

xx


----------



## paula181

Is the Zumba game good?? I am thinking of getting it but wanted to hear whether it actually works :)
My OH thinks it wont n il waste my money, he needs a kick up the ass!! :haha:

xx


----------



## laura_2010

iv got the wii fit and wii fit 2 and I spend more time on zumba as it makes you burn mre calories I aslo go to a class thus night as well.... I do 20mins at a time but you can do more or less.... MY OH sed it's a waste of money.. but instead of watchin tv I do 20mins of it then watch tv lol amkes me feel betta plus wii keeps track of my weight :thumbup: I payed £22. sumert from tesco... you can do 2 player as well a gilrs night in lol :happydance:


----------



## SweetPickles

I'm in - I need to lose 20.


----------



## laura_2010

good luck hun...:hugs:


----------



## paula181

laura_2010 said:


> iv got the wii fit and wii fit 2 and I spend more time on zumba as it makes you burn mre calories I aslo go to a class thus night as well.... I do 20mins at a time but you can do more or less.... MY OH sed it's a waste of money.. but instead of watchin tv I do 20mins of it then watch tv lol amkes me feel betta plus wii keeps track of my weight :thumbup: I payed £22. sumert from tesco... you can do 2 player as well a gilrs night in lol :happydance:

Oh cool i am going to get it for weekend :)

It must be a male thing, thinking we are wasting money........oohhh well :D :winkwink:

xx


----------



## bunni84

i do zumba on saturday mornings at my gym...oh my word its so funny but soooo good it really makes you happy and uplifted and such a good workout!! :thumbup:


----------



## paula181

Well i havent lost a bloody dime, i have stuck with the same weight!! :grr:

xx


----------



## Sommerfugl

The thread was moved, hopefully people will find it...

I've stuck as well, frustrating cos I've been eating a lot less, and walking lots too. Meh. Oh well, I do feel less bloated.

I bought the zumba game for the wii! 
OMG! So far I've done a few of the tutorials, I wasn't expecting it to be easy, but I ended up jumping around the living like a loon, I found it quite tricky to follow, but it was definitely a work-out... and that was just the tutorial, and only part of it!
I'm gonna keep at it, but I definitely won't be doing it in front of OH any time soon, he'd be in fits of laughter and I'm scared I'd put him off BDing forever.. lol, it's certainly not a sexy look, though the instructor woman on the screen seems to make it look so.

Anyway, for those that were thinking it might be a waste of money (or having their OH say so) I bought mine from Amazon for £23 I think, (didn't think to check tesco!) but before I bought it I was checking ebay, and they were going for about that _used_.. so if it turns out you don't like it, I don't think it'd be too much of a loss as it has floggability.


----------



## Vic20581

Bunni84, im doin a diet called, the cambridge diet, costs a fortune n u have to be strict, but u can lose a stone a mth, my doc recommended it to me.
xx


----------



## bunni84

Vic20581 said:


> Bunni84, im doin a diet called, the cambridge diet, costs a fortune n u have to be strict, but u can lose a stone a mth, my doc recommended it to me.
> xx

ohhh i know that diet...nah i can never do those, good old eat less and exercise for me

my friend did the diet you doing and she put back on the weight 3 times...but i hope it does work for you and you keep it off :)


by the way add me down for another 1lb lost..wooo so thats 3lbs loss in total so far!

and i had to tighten my belt up another notch...thats amazingggg :happydance:


----------



## Vic20581

Yeh see i have pcos n put on the weight wen i came off pill a few yrs ago. I hardly eay anything n i had a car crash n hurt my back so cant exercise, so its pretty hard to lose the weight, but this is workin gd so far, u jus cant let ur self go.
xx


----------



## bunni84

Vic20581 said:


> Yeh see i have pcos n put on the weight wen i came off pill a few yrs ago. I hardly eay anything n i had a car crash n hurt my back so cant exercise, so its pretty hard to lose the weight, but this is workin gd so far, u jus cant let ur self go.
> xx

oh wow..im very happy this diet is working for you
yeah i hurt my back 5 years ago and that's when i gained my weight rapidly, literally went from a size 8 to a 14 in a few months as i couldn't move and slowly gained another 10lbs over 4 years...not good!! i am now a size 10-12 (depends on which shops i go into)...so yay! just want to get down to a size 8-10


----------



## Bambina

Yey hello can i have an update, i've lost 7lbs


----------



## Sommerfugl

Wawwy, well done!


----------



## caity86

update:
Gained 2 lbs! not happy. But had my period and just stopped the bleed so maybe its just water weight or sumthin I dunno, feelin so impatient with it all the last few days. iv had to change so much ( quit smoking, totally new diet) and just started new job, its all gettin on top of me... argh. I know its for a good cause but just so worn down by it all. anyway, onwards and upwards
x


----------



## Vic20581

Caity,
Sound like its a stressful time for u, my weigh in lady says u always bloat n put on weight around af time. So dont worry bout it, ur lose nex wk.
xxx


----------



## hakunamatata

I'll join too. My goal is 40 lbs. So far I've lost 4.


----------



## hakunamatata

Bambina said:


> Yey hello can i have an update, i've lost 7lbs

Great job!! :thumbup:


----------



## bunni84

:witch: came into town today! boo

so means i will start bootcamp class from next weekend...woohoo cant wait...means more weight loss!!


----------



## lolam15

Its confession time!! I am officailly the worst dieter ever!! Had planned to spend all my time in the gym when my dd was on holiday with her gran, but instead ive spent it having lazy days and long lunches with my dh. Its been good for our relationship, but terrible for my waistline. I only have to look at a carb and i pile weight on. So... i have lost a big fat nothing. In fact i have probably put more weight on, but im too ashamed to climb on the scales and find out. All you lovely ladies are doing so well, im a disgrace lol.
New week, fresh start. Going to start hitting the gym tomorrow and stop eating rubbish, so that by friday i will be celebrating a weight loss with you all. I can do this!!
Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Vic20581

Dont worry lolam we all have our bad wks, cant be perfect all the time, n as u say u had a gd wk with ur oh, so wasnt all that bad. Gd luck with this wk tho
xx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi paula,please can i i join in as i also want to lose some lbs to get a bfp:happydance:well i started ww about 3 weeks ago and i've so far lost 7lbs but i'm kinda messing around with the points and eating the wrong things:blush:

so from today i decided i'm just gonna eat healthy consistent meals and workout as often as i can,this is the best thing for me as when i'm not eating any rubbish i don't crave it and i feel so much better for it!

so weighed in this morning,i'm a monday weigher btw hope thats ok.
start weight-14st 1lb
current weight- 13st 8lb
goal weight to start ttc for bfp- 10st 7

and i'm chuffed with myself today as i did a tae bo workout that i've had for ages and i've missed doing it:winkwink:felt great afterwards and just had some scrambled egg and porridge with banana and low fat yogurt...........

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## ixchel

Hi I'd like to join in here too please :)

I lost 12kg (sorry not sure what the conversion is!) earlier in the year and maintained it really well while I focussed on being mentally healthy because focussing on food and weight was starting to do my head in, but I can feel the weight creeping back on again and I need to lose about 15kgs more. So it's time to get back into eating properly!!!

I find eating a big breakfast and lunch and small evening meal worked really well for me, healthy obviously LOL, so that's what I'm trying to do now :)

Good luck everyone! :dance:


----------



## lolam15

Decided today to cancel my gym membership which may seem like a strange thing to do when i've just started to try and lose weight, but tbh, i don't have a lot of time to spare to get there and i'm using it as an excuse to stay fat and not exercise. There is absolutely no good reason why i can't exercise at home, so thats what i'm going to do. If anyone is using the wii to get fit i got the Jillian Michaels Fitness Ultimatum for only 7 quid in Morrisons and after trying it out, i am knackered!! It weighs you and records all your stats so you can't lie to yourself either lol, turns out i actually have 40lbs to lose. Im going to alternate it with the Jillian Michaels 30 day shred dvd which is also a brilliant workout, get my diet in order (1200 calories a day max) and walk everywhere i can.
Anyone any suggestions or tips on how to stay motivated??


----------



## rdy4number2

UPDATE! I've lost 2 pounds.


----------



## hakunamatata

rdy4number2 said:


> UPDATE! I've lost 2 pounds.

Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## hakunamatata

Did an hour on the elliptical day before yesterday, and went for a walk today w/ my dogs and did a lot of hills. Hope everyone is having a good night.


----------



## rdy4number2

hakunamatata said:


> Did an hour on the elliptical day before yesterday, and went for a walk today w/ my dogs and did a lot of hills. Hope everyone is having a good night.

Thanks Hakuna! I haven't seen you on here in forever. WHere have you been?


----------



## paula181

Hiya ladies congrats on all the weight loss :yipee:

I am currently moving house so i havent done alot of exercise or am not watching when and what i eat :wacko: I have walked today for 6/7 miles so i am trying :)

xx


----------



## paula181

Oh CONGRATS laura_2010 for your :bfp: :wohoo: :yipee::headspin:

xx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi paula!
my actual target weight loss is 50lbs:flower:and i've so far lost 9 1/2lbs:happydance:

and Congrats Laura on your:bfp:i'm so so pleased for you,can't wait for that to be meeeeeeeeee:happydance:

best of luck all for the week ahead........btw today after messing around with pro points and healthy eating,i've decided to go back to the core plan,it's the one i do the best on and feel the healthiest on!


----------



## hakunamatata

rdy4number2 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Did an hour on the elliptical day before yesterday, and went for a walk today w/ my dogs and did a lot of hills. Hope everyone is having a good night.
> 
> Thanks Hakuna! I haven't seen you on here in forever. WHere have you been?Click to expand...

You might be thinking of someone else, I'm new to this thread :flower:


----------



## paula181

xcited4mybump said:


> hi paula!
> my actual target weight loss is 50lbs:flower:and i've so far lost 9 1/2lbs:happydance:
> 
> and Congrats Laura on your:bfp:i'm so so pleased for you,can't wait for that to be meeeeeeeeee:happydance:
> 
> best of luck all for the week ahead........btw today after messing around with pro points and healthy eating,i've decided to go back to the core plan,it's the one i do the best on and feel the healthiest on!

Ooop :dohh: sorry hun, its all fixed now :happydance:

I have done another huge walk and feeling a lil achy, so a smaller walk tomorrow!

GL to all :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## rdy4number2

hakunamatata said:


> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Did an hour on the elliptical day before yesterday, and went for a walk today w/ my dogs and did a lot of hills. Hope everyone is having a good night.
> 
> Thanks Hakuna! I haven't seen you on here in forever. WHere have you been?Click to expand...
> 
> You might be thinking of someone else, I'm new to this thread :flower:Click to expand...

Nope. You are on my friends list lol. :)


----------



## hakunamatata

rdy4number2 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdy4number2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Did an hour on the elliptical day before yesterday, and went for a walk today w/ my dogs and did a lot of hills. Hope everyone is having a good night.
> 
> Thanks Hakuna! I haven't seen you on here in forever. WHere have you been?Click to expand...
> 
> You might be thinking of someone else, I'm new to this thread :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. You are on my friends list lol. :)Click to expand...

Ohhhhhh :rofl: I spend a lot of time on the Autumn Acorns thread (an autumn TTC group). How are you doing?


----------



## bunni84

lost another 2lbs...wooo :happydance:

with bootcamp and new classes starting next week which i might join..i feel im gonna lose tons :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Great job Bunni!


----------



## Sommerfugl

Congrats to everyone that's lost weight!

My body's really starting to annoy me. I ate really well for three weeks - didn't lose a pound. Ate loads for several days - didn't gain anything.. weird. 
I've now been on a several day binge... not good. Anyway, I've been reading good things about low carb diets being good for fertility, I had great results from Atkins way back in 2003, so I'm gonna give that a shot again. 

I finally progressed past the tutorials on the wii zumba game, and the actual games is soooo much better than the tutorials, I'm still pretty hopeless at it, but it's pretty fun and I felt pretty good after the first 20 minute basic workout thingy.


----------



## caity86

hey gals. Im the same weight I was when this thread started. boo hiss. but hey i havent gained so thats a plus. gonna get myself on a low carb diet next week I think :)


----------



## bunni84

i lost 2 more pounds...wooo im in the 50's now...wow i not been in the 50's for soooooooo long

woowwww thats half a stone since i first joined this thread....wooohooooo


----------



## Sommerfugl

Well done!

I'd also been the same weight as when we started, up until this morning! I've lost 2 pounds, woopy! I'd been stuck at the same weight for too long.
This is my fourth day of low carbing and it must be that that jump-started my weight loss, hope it continues!

5 days in a row of wii zumba, I've not had this much commitment in ages, hehe, it really is pretty fun though, thanks to those who recommended it!


----------



## skweek35

I see I havent updated here in a few weeks 

so here it goes - 

have lost a total of 24 lbs


----------



## Sommerfugl

skweek35 said:


> I see I havent updated here in a few weeks
> 
> so here it goes -
> 
> have lost a total of 24 lbs

Waw, well done!


----------



## skweek35

wii zumba?? is there a disc for wii zumba then?


----------



## Sommerfugl

Yep, zumba game for the wii. A few of the ladies on here said it was good so I bought it, and I must agree. It's a good workout and pretty fun too.


----------



## bunni84

oh nooo i had a huge feast on sunday as i had family over and since then i cant stop wanting chocolate..its soooo bad noooo i need to get good again and lose more weight!

i did lose 2 more pounds since last update for its 9lbs in 3 weeks woohoo, but im so worried i may have gained some since sunday now


----------



## skweek35

well done bunni - really cute piccie!!! 

I'm thinking of getting the wii zumba stuff - and hopefully now that I'm on holiday I will get a chance to use it. I rarely use the wii fit!! No time during school terms


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi paula,just letting you know that after a rubbish couple of weeks i am getting back on track....as of tomorrow:dohh:i am planning on doing the biggest loser diet as i need something fresh and new to shake me up abit.i have no idea about what i weigh now:wacko:but i will let you know tomorrow,also i will probably change how much weight i want to lose before we start ttc as i have decided i wouldn't mind losing less than first planned as i think i set myself an unattainable target in the timeframe i have given myself:blush:

thanks hun xx


----------



## hakunamatata

I was horrible this morning and had a couple of fun sized Snickers for BREAKFAST :rofl:

I haven't lost anything but haven't gained, maintaining atm


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies 
I have also stayed the same this week - which I half expected seeing all the dining out I've done and the sweet and chocies I've eaten this week!!! 
So back to the grindstone, exercise and tracking for me this week!!!!


----------



## yanjan

Hello ladies, hope u dont mind if i join, am trying to lose weight also, i have lost 6lbs this month, would like to lose 30-40 lbs. I have a hard time dieting, but have been working out alot.
Goodluck ladies


----------



## Sommerfugl

Hey everybody, hope you're all doing well.

I've lost 3lbs this week, hurray. 
Just 5 lbs to go until I'm where I was when I last conceived. Then 14 (after that)until where I feel 'comfortable'.

It feels so good to be finally losing some weight.


----------



## Sommerfugl

:hi: Hello yanjan


----------



## bunni84

question - do you feel tired around O time? i dont know why but since Monday, all i want to do is

my sleep is fine i sleep on time and wake up but i have no energy at all, could only manage 2 gym classes as well this week, im shattered....and i had hugeee feast on sunday...nice rich food after weeks of healthy eating....hmm could that be affecting me?


----------



## yanjan

Hi sommerfugl. 
Bunni84, may be ur body got used to all the healthy food, or u workedout too hard berfore n it jst wants to rest. I feel the same way 2 , i am on my 2ww, i cant even handle 30 mins of workout


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies congrats on all the weight loss :)

Sorry i havent updated the board i have moved house so havent got internet connected yet :brat:


xx


----------



## bunni84

yanjan said:


> Hi sommerfugl.
> Bunni84, may be ur body got used to all the healthy food, or u workedout too hard berfore n it jst wants to rest. I feel the same way 2 , i am on my 2ww, i cant even handle 30 mins of workout

perhaps...hmmm can you feel nauseous around O time too?


----------



## xcited4mybump

paula-letting you know hun that i started the biggest loser plan today:thumbup:i held off a couple of days and decided i'll start today!being monday 1st lol:blush:

so i'd now like to lose 35lbs before we start ttc i think my original 50lbs was alittle too much for me and anyway i know i'll benefit from losing 35lbs so so much!

thanks!


----------



## bunni84

well i've started fasting this month so i will lose mostly muscle - dunno bout fat hehe

will update you but i expect my results to be skewed due to the fasting


----------



## Natashaa1

Hi all, 

So me and OH have been referred to a FS, LLTTC and i have pcos (both top end of normal weight). There was a couple in front of us at the clinic who got turned away and couldnt even see the consultant because the hubby was over weight!! Before your appointment they weight and measure you. I had no idea that they could refuse treatment of OH is overweight? Did anybody else know this? They were very upset and their GP hadn't told them.


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 
Well WI'ed this evening and lost another 2lbs, which makes it a total of 26lbs for me now. 
Natasha - I also have PCOS, thanks for the heads up on the weight issue for treatment. I never knew that either. Shocker that the GP never mentioned it to the couple - wasted their time!! 
Good thing that I am trying to loose weight now then before being offered treatment.


----------



## Sommerfugl

Well done, skweek35.

I've lost 1lb this week. 6 down, 4 more to go until my first goal weight.


----------



## bunni84

I don't think i will update until next month due to fasting...so my results will be skewed....


----------



## xcited4mybump

well i'm on day 5 now of the biggest loser plan,can't wait till weigh day which will be monday.i'm managing fine and feeling good now all i need to add is some exercise:wacko:


----------



## caity86

Well Iv been a naughty girl this last 2 weeks and not lost a single lb! been so stressed with work and stuff....but oh well, CD 1 for me and gettin down with my exercise this month! will update again next week :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## xcited4mybump

woooohooooo weighed in this morning and in my 1st week i've lost over 7lbs!!!!!!!
feeling great and really getting into my plan:happydance:plus i've been working out too!

good luck all xx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hey all,thought i'd bump this thread before it gets lost lol:nope:
so i'm still going strong on my diet and feeling better and better by the day!!i'm doing exercise a few times a week and i am definately feeling stronger and fitter.oh has commented on how much slimmer i'm looking already,overall i've lost a stone in the last couple of months so all is good!

well best of luck to everybody and keep up the good work!!just remember why we are doing this......................to get our :bfp:


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies im back :haha:

Sorry i havent been on here and updated the thread just had aload of stuff going on! I had to go hospital as i was having a super heavy period for 2 weeks and was feeling a lil poorly so i am currently on Northisterone (or however you spell it haha)
I have been told to have a smear and other tests to see whats going on with my body, and i am hoping that they will give me fertility treatment to kick my hormones back into gear :)

Ok back onto the diet - i have signed up at a gym and have started eating better and not eating alot of carbs.....i havent weighed myself yet but i sure the nurse will in morning :wacko:

xx


----------



## paula181

Wow i have been reading through all the posts and you all are doing soooo well :dance: Congratulations :flower:

We will soon be skinnie minnies......until we get our baby bellies that is :rofl:

xx


----------



## Sommerfugl

Oh gosh, paula, how scary! I hope you're feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Sommerfugl

paula181 said:


> We will soon be skinnie minnies......until we get our baby bellies that is :rofl:
> 
> xx

LOL

Yeah!
I want a slim belly, but I want a big baby belly more hehe


----------



## paula181

I am fine just a lil bit worried cos they want me to have a smear asap, i am hoping its them being overcautious and not thinking i have something gruesome!!

Hehe i know we want a nice compact lil belly :thumbup::rofl:

xx


----------



## bunni84

im still the same! obviously due to fasting i havent lost anything as i eat good amount in morning to keep me goping and by the evening im stuffing myself full :blush:

well 18 hours without food/water is a good enough reason

im trying to go gym 2-3 times a week still, i have noticed fat loss i look slimmer! and my jeans fit perfectly now...no tight squeeze! :happydance:


----------



## caity86

hi girlies :) hope everyone is doing well :) I still havent lost anything but I have been super healthy with a lot of fruit and veg and good fats, but need to get to the gym more , didnt go at all this week cause of af, booo! but anyways , onwards and upwards!


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi girls,still going strong here with the biggest loser plan:winkwink:i'm looking forward to weighing in on monday!!!hoping for a couple of more lbs off........
i've also been working out so i'm very proud of myself!

paula:sorry to hear you've been unwell hun,hope your feeling better and good luck with the smear,like you said they're probably just being cautious:hugs:
also hun just wanna let you know that my losses so far since i've started biggest loser is 7lbs hun,lol i know i'm confusing but i started afresh 1st august so i'm just sticking to 7lbs as my loss so far:winkwink:thanks xx

wow can't wait for september to roll by,it seems ages away!bfp here we come!!!!

have a fab weekend girlies xx


----------



## angieloo

Would it be alright if I join you ladies? I am at 180 right now and would like to be at 135 when I get that BFP. So 45 pounds total.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi everyone! I had wanted to lose 40 lbs before TTC but only lost 9. At least it was somewhat of a loss! DH and I are now officially TTC. I am going to continue to eat healthy and do moderate exercise but I'm not going to worry too much about it.


----------



## ayclobes

Hey ladies, I started ww (again) in late june, early july & so far i've lost 11lbs. I gained well over 75lbs after i came off the depo shot in august 2009, i went from 175 to 220..and i've gained almost 25lbs since then. I was on ww for a little bit in 2010, but i didnt feel like i really wanted to put the effort in, then i stopped. After this last early miscarriage..I decided I needed a change..and started ww up again and actually lost 11lbs in a little bit over a month.

My intro--I'm Ashlie, DH is James. We got married april 2010, even though we started ttc before we got married--i kinda knew it'd be difficult to get pregnant at that time, which is why we started 8mo before we got married. James is the best, but sometimes he forgets im even on ww--especially when cooking. He eats whatever he wants and still manages to lose weight. when we got married he was 230 & as of today..he's 201 and that is mainly b/c he lifts a 50lb bag every minute..thats over 1,000 bags in an 8hour time frame. As long as im losing, im ok!


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies!! 

well done on everyones loses!! 

I have lost 2 lbs this week, bringing my total weight loss to 27.5lbs!!! 
So hoping to loose at least 1/2lb this next week so that I fit my 2 stone mark!!


----------



## vwbabymomma

Hi Ladies :) My name is Jessica and im looking to shed some pounds as well. I miss carried in may and im looking to make some changes for the better. Looking forward to the journey! Im 5'6 currently weighing in at 243 (Biggest I have ever been :(..) looking to be around 180-160...My weakness ....Sweets i need to duck tape my mouth shut :haha:


----------



## saydeebug

Hello Ladies,

I hope this isn&#8217;t against forum rules, I just don&#8217;t know how else to get in contact with all of you.

I&#8217;m doing research on women who need or would like to lose weight before ttc. The reason for this research is because I&#8217;m in the works of creating a structured solution for women who want to lose weight before pregnancy.

I&#8217;m wondering if any of you would be willing to do a short 30 minute phone interview? I would be more than willing compensate you for your time either with money or gift certificates in return for honest answers pertaining to this subject.

I promise the questions are easy. :)

If you are interested or have questions, just reply to my post or PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Lovey92

i want to be in on this too! I want to loose 85 pounds. i have lost 3 already


----------



## paula181

Hellooooooooooo ladies how are you all doing?

I havent weighed myself for a while and weighed myself and i am heavier than when i started :shy::blush: so looks like more to lose for me :grr: :haha:
Plus side is i have signed up at the gym so i am fighting the flab :bodyb: hehe! I cant wait cos last time i went the gym i found out i was pregnant with my daughter......hope it works this time :thumbup:

Ohhhhhh and some great news my smear came back normal :happydance::dance::wohoo: 

I am updating the front page in the morning........Good luck everyone with your weight lose this week :hugs::friends:

xx


----------



## bunni84

saydeebug said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope this isnt against forum rules, I just dont know how else to get in contact with all of you.
> 
> Im doing research on women who need or would like to lose weight before ttc. The reason for this research is because Im in the works of creating a structured solution for women who want to lose weight before pregnancy.
> 
> Im wondering if any of you would be willing to do a short 30 minute phone interview? I would be more than willing compensate you for your time either with money or gift certificates in return for honest answers pertaining to this subject.
> 
> I promise the questions are easy. :)
> 
> If you are interested or have questions, just reply to my post or PM me.
> 
> Thanks!


im interested in this...


----------



## bunni84

ok im deciding to go back to NTNP until december...i just want to get fit and and healthy for baby - also ordered a e book called apth to pregnancy and realised it can take 3 months for sperm to get mature...so if hubby changes bad habits now..the new healthy sperm wont be ready until 90 days later...hmmm

so NTNP until december now so i can lose rest of the weight and start getting healthy along with my hubby - cut out all the crap and start being good.


----------



## Sommerfugl

paula181 said:


> Hellooooooooooo ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> I havent weighed myself for a while and weighed myself and i am heavier than when i started :shy::blush: so looks like more to lose for me :grr: :haha:
> Plus side is i have signed up at the gym so i am fighting the flab :bodyb: hehe! I cant wait cos last time i went the gym i found out i was pregnant with my daughter......hope it works this time :thumbup:
> 
> Ohhhhhh and some great news my smear came back normal :happydance::dance::wohoo:
> 
> I am updating the front page in the morning........Good luck everyone with your weight lose this week :hugs::friends:
> 
> xx

Really glad to hear your smear results came back normal! That must be a huge relief!

Hopefully the gym will work its magic with you again! Maybe the weight gain is muscle?

I've gained weight this week too, not surprising as I came off my low carb kick and went nuts for chocolate (I blame PMS!) So I lost 6lbs but gained 3lb of that back :dohh: whoops. 


Congrats to all who've done well!


----------



## xcited4mybump

paula181 said:


> Hellooooooooooo ladies how are you all doing?
> 
> I havent weighed myself for a while and weighed myself and i am heavier than when i started :shy::blush: so looks like more to lose for me :grr: :haha:
> Plus side is i have signed up at the gym so i am fighting the flab :bodyb: hehe! I cant wait cos last time i went the gym i found out i was pregnant with my daughter......hope it works this time :thumbup:
> 
> Ohhhhhh and some great news my smear came back normal :happydance::dance::wohoo:
> 
> I am updating the front page in the morning........Good luck everyone with your weight lose this week :hugs::friends:
> 
> xx

hey!so glad to hear the smear cam back normal,that must of worried you there for abit.now thats all sorted you can get started at the gym you'll do great and get that weight off in no time!

i lost a lb last week and then i weighed in this morning and i've lost another 2 woohoo,so thats just over 10lb this month:happydance:although i have some news........i came off the pill so i could get myself ready before ttc,well we decided why not start trying now!!!!!although my chances are probably quite slim this month seens as i haven't a clue when i'm ovulating or if i even am at all:dohh:anyhow i know i still have weight to lose and i will continue on my healthy path and hopefully keep going.btw i stopped using the biggest loser shakes as i wanted to concentrate on eating healthy food,and i had a great week doing it!

well best of luck girls,keep going and hi to the new girls come on in!


----------



## skweek35

hello again ladies. 

Back from WI and lost another pound this last week! 
that makes it 28.5lbs lost in total. 
If I get a BFN this weekend then I wil be joining with local gym to help loose the last 3 stone!! 

Well done on the loses this week!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

skweek35 said:


> hello again ladies.
> 
> Back from WI and lost another pound this last week!
> that makes it 28.5lbs lost in total.
> If I get a BFN this weekend then I wil be joining with local gym to help loose the last 3 stone!!
> 
> Well done on the loses this week!!

well done on the lb thats great!and you've done fab on your weightloss so far too:flower:fx you get a :bfp:!


----------



## skweek35

Yup af is due next Tuesday or Wednesday, but already 11DPO so test could work now already. But FMU is gone so wont be testing today 
Might be tempted to test on Sunday or Monday when I will be 13/14DPO.


----------



## paula181

skweek35 said:


> Yup af is due next Tuesday or Wednesday, but already 11DPO so test could work now already. But FMU is gone so wont be testing today
> Might be tempted to test on Sunday or Monday when I will be 13/14DPO.

Good luck hun :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## paula181

Front page is updated, sorry it hasnt been done any earlier :blush:

I have really got into going into the gym for 3/4 times a week and have also taking on running again......well jogging :haha: 

Does anyone know any good low fat pudding recipes?? 

xx


----------



## misslissa

Can I join in ladies! I want to get to about 137lb. Started on my health kick on 25th July at 187lb and currently at 180lb so still another 43lb to go - that sounds hard going! 

Ideally I'd love to be at 137lb before conceiving but if I got to 160lb I could deal with it!


----------



## angieloo

at 2 lbs lost so far. I know it's sily, but I feel like every minute I'm exercising is another minute closer to a BFP in Nov. Eating has been really good too. I really want to eat healthy while I'm pregnant so I thought I should get a huge jump start on that now!


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies how are you all doing?

Any :bfp: news?

xx


----------



## paula181

Well i lost 2lb this week, not alot after everything ive done :shrug: but its still a loss :dance:

xx


----------



## Sommerfugl

Well done Paula!

I've been a bit up and down since the start, but I'm now at 10 stone 2lb so down 8lb since the start of this thread, woohoo.


----------



## angieloo

Way to go Paula
I'm holding onto the 2lb loss after a long holiday weekend!


----------



## bunni84

still same weight - i was fasting and didnt weigh myself, then started eating again..checked weight am the same - no loss no gain, i am back at gym again so will update soon i hope


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies! finally decided to click on the thread. i tried to conceive for 3 months with no success. honestly didnt even know if i had been O'ing, but decided to go for it anyway. opk's, temping, checking cp, cm, caledar method, etc with 3 months of no success i blamed it on my weight. i recently went to the gyno and we both agreed that i might have high risk pregnancy because of my weight and hbp. so now im thinking i was being selfish for trying to bring a baby in the world just because i wanted one. i have two DD's whom i concieved while being OW, but of course that was years ago and i wasnt as heavy as i was a month ago. i see the weigh ins are on fridays. i usually weigh in on mondays and thursdays. im not exactly sure how much i want to lose before ttc, even though i know my main goal is going to take over a year to achieve. after 4 weeks i am down 11lbs and so happy about it. i wish us all luck on our weight loss so we can get those BFP's!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Pilotsgirl09

Hey all! I just joined Weight watchers so I can lose weight and get healthy for pregnancy! I'm really hoping to get healthy enough for a home water birth or even at least for a birthing center. I'm feeling motivated right now but I know that won't be the case everyday. I'm feeling so impatient to get pregnant, but I know I have to get the weight off first... and that is going to take some time. I'm hoping in the next 6 months to get to my goal and then we can start our little family! We can do this ladies!!


----------



## Sommerfugl

Hey everyone!

I've lost 2lb this week, hurray, that puts me at my first goal weight of 10 stone.
I'm kind of thinking this 2lb could just be water weight or something, as I've not eaten much the past couple of days, usually not eating much leads to a loss but it tends not to stick, so FX I can stay at 10 stone. I'm not so optimistic about getting lower, this seems to be my body's 'set point', I've only ever got lower than that by restricting pretty badly.
So I'm gonna work on trying to exercise more and starting back up with the zumba on the wii, hopefully start to feel a bit more fit and less jiggly.

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
I lost 2.5lbs this past week!! 
I am so proud of myself as I have lost a total of 30lbs!! and have just broken into the 12stones!! I cant remember when last I weighed this much!! 
Even my OH commented the other day that I am getting skinny!!! I never thought I would ever hear those words - esp seeing that I still have a jiggly tummy!!!


----------



## angieloo

Congrats to everyone on the losses! I am down another lb too :):):) now im at 177

Woot woot.

It has been challenging and i wish i was losing much faster, but my dr said any loss is a good step in the right direction. I just keep thinking that nov. cant comme soon enough because that is when we start IUI. I want to be around 165 by then


----------



## littlepeps

ME! ME! ME! .. I want to join too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. we have been ttc for 18month, with one chemical pregnancy .. I ve since be diagnosed with pcos and also with ceoliac disease .. both autoimmune conditions, common to have more than one apparently .. like one wasnt bad enough !!! ...... so this means I have gathered alot of now explained extra weight which now needs shifted .. so I have removed gluten from my diet and dramatically reduced my sugar intake !!!!!! ... in the space of one week I lost 14lb of fluid !!!!!!!! I havent felt so good in a long time, the tiredness has gone and Im full of beans !!! ... which I now eat alot of !!lol .... will get a ticker up !!! ohh and nice to meet yous all :D


----------



## bunni84

littlepeps said:


> ME! ME! ME! .. I want to join too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .. we have been ttc for 18month, with one chemical pregnancy .. I ve since be diagnosed with pcos and also with ceoliac disease .. both autoimmune conditions, common to have more than one apparently .. like one wasnt bad enough !!! ...... so this means I have gathered alot of now explained extra weight which now needs shifted .. so I have removed gluten from my diet and dramatically reduced my sugar intake !!!!!! ... in the space of one week I lost 14lb of fluid !!!!!!!! I havent felt so good in a long time, the tiredness has gone and Im full of beans !!! ... which I now eat alot of !!lol .... will get a ticker up !!! ohh and nice to meet yous all :D


:thumbup: thats amazing!! congrats and i hope it continues!! nice to meet you too hoping we all get a BFP soon and lose the weight for healthy pregnancies

im still stuck at my weight, no loss coz i was fasting last month and have now started eating again....starting gym again properly this week so lets see if i can shift it


----------



## bunni84

ok so i never knew when i O'd this month as i never got my delivery of OPKs in time....grr

BUT i decided to do the pregnancy test today on the off chance...and this is what happened

this is a 10 mIU test and it was a faint pink line, even DH saw it....i have inverted it as well with red arrow on the faint line

does it mean baby has just implanted and giving out HcG? pleaseee tell me

do i restest every day now?! just to make sure?

please tell me this is a :bfp: 

my hands were VERY shaky im sorry i was crying and in shock

is this what i been waiting for?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0803.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0803_invert.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sommerfugl

Hey Bunni! I can definitely see a faint line, and if you said it was pink it looks like this is the start of your BFP!
You could try retesting everyday with FMU, but the results would probably be stronger if you could bear to wait two days (I think HCG doubles every 2 days) There's no way I could do that though, I'd be peeing on sticks 'til I had non left hehe.

Hope this is it for you!


----------



## bunni84

Sommerfugl said:


> Hey Bunni! I can definitely see a faint line, and if you said it was pink it looks like this is the start of your BFP!
> You could try retesting everyday with FMU, but the results would probably be stronger if you could bear to wait two days (I think HCG doubles every 2 days) There's no way I could do that though, I'd be peeing on sticks 'til I had non left hehe.
> 
> Hope this is it for you!

:happydance:

im still in shock!! hubby deffo saw the line so i wasnt seeing things

i thought i accidently peed on my LH stick to see when my O was happening..but i checked and it was my HcG stick...i was crying so much!! i cant believe this..please please stick little bean :happydance:


----------



## Sommerfugl

Hehe if a man could see it then it's definitely more than a super faint smudge that only a TCC obsessed lady could see :haha:

(not calling _you_ obsessed lol, but know lots of us ladies can see lines that no one else would notice!)
yay!:happydance:

Look forward to seeing darker lines as the days go by, keep up updated!


----------



## bunni84

Sommerfugl said:


> Hehe if a man could see it then it's definitely more than a super faint smudge that only a TCC obsessed lady could see :haha:
> 
> (not calling _you_ obsessed lol, but know lots of us ladies can see lines that no one else would notice!)
> yay!:happydance:
> 
> Look forward to seeing darker lines as the days go by, keep up updated!

oh believe me i was obsessed,,,he he

but if hubby seen it then it must be there! :happydance:

i will keep updating as days go by...


----------



## paula181

:wohoo: congratulations Bunni

xx


----------



## chocbunni01

congrats on the lil beanie


----------



## bunni84

I'm confused, tested today nothing......was yesterday an evap line?


----------



## paula181

Did you test with the same brand?
xx


----------



## bunni84

paula181 said:


> Did you test with the same brand?
> xx

yes same brand but now im thinking my urine was too dilute..will try again sunday


----------



## chocbunni01

down 13 pounds after 5 weeks. OH had a slipup:dohh: oopsie.... we shall see the results although im sure its not possible this month


----------



## bunni84

UPDATE: im not pregnant...was a false positive.. AF started... :cry:

sorry girlies


----------



## bunni84

lost 1 pound tho,..to date lost 16 lbs which started before this thread


----------



## paula181

Aww im sooo sorry Bunni :hugs::hugs:

xx


----------



## paula181

Congratulations on everyones weight lose :flower:

Il update front page in morning

xx


----------



## angieloo

Hey all- I had a work week away and stayed the same after two weeks... at least no gain though. Need to lose soon though, IUIs start in Nov


----------



## chocbunni01

weight loss is slow this week. i worked out like a goon and i am only down one pound. i am one of this people that cant eat their exercise calories back. :wacko: down 14 lbs total. hoping this week to lose another pound

and ive decided that i want to weigh about 150 before i try to conceive again... sooo id have to lose 93 pounds... still have 79 to go


----------



## angieloo

Choco I'm the same way- eating the calories I 'lose' always results in a gain for me too


----------



## paula181

:hi: ladies how are you all?? 
The front page has been updated :dance:

I have started back at the gym again so i better lose some weight this time :trouble::haha:

xx


----------



## angieloo

Doing good Paula! Congrats on getting back to gym- I just went last night too and I was so proud :)


----------



## chocbunni01

kicked my body in the gear... down 15.5lbs now :happydance:


----------



## trying4babies

Hey everyone 

I am joining the journey of losing weight to get a BFP so would love to weight in every friday. Only starting my diet Monday week so i'll pop in with some updates. 

I've 33lbs to lose.. I've lost about 4stone to date and just need to get motivated all over again. I think i'll be out with the headphones on a power walk :) 

Good luck x


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies, guess my body is catching up to all the hard work these past few weeks. im down 18lbs as of today. i was shocked to see such a loss of 2.5lbs


----------



## trying4babies

Chocbunni 

well done Have you much more to go.. I've a good bit to go but i'm down over 50lbs so far... :)


----------



## paula181

*Hi ladies how are you all??

I have cut out bread and going the gym and feeling great 

For some reason i am feeling mega tired and nodding alot and very emotional......i am a wreck 

xx*


----------



## paula181

Congratulations Hakuna on your BFP news :happydance:

Xx


----------



## PrincessKate

Can i join? i am aiming to loose 50lbs by xmas, ive lost nearly 19lbs so far :) im low carbing atm so hopefully it will work, i want to loose all the weight i gained 1.while in Australia and 2. the weight my medication put on me, so 31ish lbs to go (i will be down to 18 stone then!) so i still wont be small but hope my body starts ovulating then :)


----------



## chocbunni01

definately much more to go. the goal is 113 total... and im down 19lbs as of sunday. i doubt i wait til i lose 113 to ttc, im somewhat ntnp since OH isnt controlling himself :haha: and ive yet to get this IUD inserted


----------



## paula181

* PrincessKate congrats on the weight lose, and welcome to the thread 

Congrats Chocbunni your doing really well 

Me on the other hand am not losing anything  i have signed up for zumba and classes at the local gym......i WILL lose this weight 

xx*


----------



## paula181

*I have just been looking through the thread and we have 8 BFP's 
Congratulations KPERCYMAN, CHRISTINAG, LUCKNO.3, MOMMACC, VICKYTORIA88, LAURA_2010, HAKUNAMATATA AND AYCLOBES 

xx*


----------



## PrincessKate

WOW! 8!!! gives me some hope :D im 23lbs down now :)

Hope this continues! ive never been able to loose this amount of weight without giving up and piling it all back on and more but this site helps me stay motivated, i am aiming to loose another 7lbs by end of the month, a bit high but i can hope :D


----------



## chocbunni01

down 20 as of this morning :happydance::happydance: congrats to the ladies with bfps!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mom2pne

Is this just for those ttc or can a wttc join in? 

I'm waiting until September to try after a m/c in March. I would like to be as close to 160 before ttc. As you see from my ticker I have quite a bit to lose, yet. My name is Simone. I'm 38 and my dh is 39. We have 5 boys- 17, 15, twins 5, and 2.


----------



## PrincessKate

Im WTTC too, i have alot to loose but i am going to start TTC while im overweight in the new year :)


----------



## mom2pne

How is everyone doing? 

Any things going on this weekend"?

I am doing OK! I did have a very bad argument with my dh last night. About when we should ttc. He wants to until September and I'd like to start asap. 

As for this weekend I'm taking my sons to a pumpkin farm. It looks like a fun place for kids.


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi everyone, I would love to join this forum.
Every1 here is so encouraging I need this type of motivation. Anyway my name is sherita I'm 23 yr old husband of 2yrs is 23 as well. For the past 2yrs we have been ntnp and nothing has happened, I have pcos and is very overweight I tried clomid for 2mths and I realized b4 I. Run out of this medication I would like to lose weight n change my lifestyle of eating to get the most use out of the clomid. My starting weight is 195pds and I want to lose 70 pds. I wish evry1 luck on there journey to ttc you guys r doing so well


----------



## ayclobes

I lost 21lbs and found out that i am for sure pregnant 10/14 via clinic urine test, had blood tests for beta hcg done on 10/15&10/17! I am finally pregnant with a sticky baby after 2 years of ttc!


----------



## wanababy8909

ayclobes said:


> I lost 21lbs and found out that i am for sure pregnant 10/14 via clinic urine test, had blood tests for beta hcg done on 10/15&10/17! I am finally pregnant with a sticky baby after 2 years of ttc!

Congrats! I'm sooo happy for u. What where ur symptoms? I can't wait to get my sticky baby!


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I'd love to join this thread as well, although I'm bnot going to be TTC for at least 6 months (just had a baby sept 26th), but have quite a bit of weight to lose before that happens. Right now I am 209lbs, lost 20 pounds since the birth. I would like to lose 50 pounds to be at a healthy bmi, so goal weight is 159lb.


----------



## ayclobes

wanababy8909 said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> I lost 21lbs and found out that i am for sure pregnant 10/14 via clinic urine test, had blood tests for beta hcg done on 10/15&10/17! I am finally pregnant with a sticky baby after 2 years of ttc!
> 
> Congrats! I'm sooo happy for u. What where ur symptoms? I can't wait to get my sticky baby!Click to expand...

I never ever get symptoms when af is about to show..so when i noticed that my boobs and nipples were starting to get tender..i knew something was up..but i had alot of other stuff on my mind ( i kept busy) I did not even test until 13dpo! I was in denial at first, then once my clinic confirmed what i tested before was true..i knew it finally happened for us. I really think, losing the 21lbs helped me in the end..before i lost the weight i dont think i was even ovulating!


----------



## wanababy8909

Oh ok I def agree. Did u have pcos 2?


----------



## ayclobes

Yes I have pcos---but a more mild case of it. My cycles were down to 26/27 days.


----------



## wanababy8909

ayclobes said:


> Yes I have pcos---but a more mild case of it. My cycles were down to 26/27 days.

Oh ok. I have to take provera to start my cycle n clomid to ovulate,, I must have the more serious type because without provera or sum type of birth control my period will not come. B4 this medicine I didn't have a cycle in over 5yrs! Did u have tto take any medication for pcos?


----------



## ayclobes

wanababy8909 said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> Yes I have pcos---but a more mild case of it. My cycles were down to 26/27 days.
> 
> Oh ok. I have to take provera to start my cycle n clomid to ovulate,, I must have the more serious type because without provera or sum type of birth control my period will not come. B4 this medicine I didn't have a cycle in over 5yrs! Did u have tto take any medication for pcos?Click to expand...

I started taking maca root(helps balance out hormones), epo(evening primrose oil to help with my lining), metformin(2xday-1000mg) and my multivitamin. I also used the clear blue digi opks.

in dec 2009, i took provera to see if my cycles would start using it, and i waited 3wks for it to start, and it never started! it finally started in february 2010! ever since then, its been each month, the only times it has been early was when i did not ovulate at all.


----------



## wanababy8909

Wow. What's maca root? Where do I find that? I've never heard of it


----------



## ayclobes

Maca Root is a Herbal vitamin/supplement. It helps balance hormones out, alleviate stress, libido, helps boost fertility in men and women. I'm pretty sure you can get it off of amazon--that is how my stepdad got it. I got it thru a girl on my facebook--she has a ttc supply store/facebook page thing. If you decide to get it, make sure it's the Nature's Herb - Maca Root bottle--the capsules are much much easier than the powder form.


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Im in! Im looking to lose a whopping ONE HUNDRED POUNDS! So far ive lost 10.4 :) I want my bfp!!!


----------



## paula181

* to the new ladies that have joined in with the weight lose! And i wish you all well with achieving that and getting your BFP's 

Congratulations Ayclobe on your BFP!! 

Hope your all well! **Thread updated **



xx*


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Update 4 me! Im down 12 pounds!


----------



## mom2pne

Antsynewlywed said:


> Update 4 me! Im down 12 pounds!

:happydance: Awesome job!



ayclobes said:


> I lost 21lbs and found out that i am for sure pregnant 10/14 via clinic urine test, had blood tests for beta hcg done on 10/15&10/17! I am finally pregnant with a sticky baby after 2 years of ttc!

Congrats on your :bfp:!


----------



## chocbunni01

hey ladies! congrats on the weight loss and the new bfp! i thought i had a bfp this past weekend, af was weird and i tested and thought there was a 2nd line... guess i have line eye.. with weight loss our hormones change, hopefully for the better eventually... back on the hustle and bustle to losing weight and eventually getting that bfp!


----------



## ayclobes

Thanks ladies! after peanut is here, i'll be hopping back on the weightloss train! I don't want to be overweight with a toddler!


----------



## paula181

*Chocbunni have you retested?

When i get pregnant i am planning on keeping fit and eating healthier as i too dont want to be carrying alot of baby fat once babies born 

**Thread updated**

xx*


----------



## ayclobes

I wanted to update you ladies. I went in for my u/s on 11/16--was supposed to be almost 9w and baby was only 6w4d--no hb. had a d&c on 11/23. waiting to diet again until after the holidays and prob start ttc again in jan/feb


----------



## wanababy8909

ayclobes said:


> I wanted to update you ladies. I went in for my u/s on 11/16--was supposed to be almost 9w and baby was only 6w4d--no hb. had a d&c on 11/23. waiting to diet again until after the holidays and prob start ttc again in jan/feb

Aww I'm so sorry to hear that. I know dat must be hard but I see ur not giving up. U seem to have a positive attitude and that's great. I hope it works for u nxt time.


----------



## ayclobes

wanababy8909 said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to update you ladies. I went in for my u/s on 11/16--was supposed to be almost 9w and baby was only 6w4d--no hb. had a d&c on 11/23. waiting to diet again until after the holidays and prob start ttc again in jan/feb
> 
> Aww I'm so sorry to hear that. I know dat must be hard but I see ur not giving up. U seem to have a positive attitude and that's great. I hope it works for u nxt time.Click to expand...

Thank you! and yes, i'm trying to stay very positive


----------



## bunni84

i was 6 weeks pregnant..but miscarried yesterday...

by the way im now 55kg


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, 

Ayclobes and bunni84 - :hugs: to both of you!! So sorry to hear about your losses! 

AFM - I haven't been on here in ages. but not much has changed - or at least it feels that way. 

I see my stats on the front page are not correct - 
I have now lost a total of 38lbs. 
My target weight is 9st 7lbs - so that would put the total I want to loose at 78lbs.


----------



## ayclobes

I don't think im doing too bad considering I stopped my diet when I found out i was pregnant..i gained 8/9lbs since oct..so its not to bad considering i was 9w when i had my d&c. I will be starting my diet again after christmas. Does anyone have any tips besides working out//dieting to help me lose more weight? i'd love to be under 200lbs by april..but i feel like once i stick to this diet..then i'll end up pregnant again..


----------



## paula181

*I am sooooo sorry Acylobes and Bunni 

xx*


----------



## paula181

*Oopsie il fix it now Skweek 

xx*


----------



## paula181

*I am calorie counting and i have bought the Just Dance 3 for the WII and its amazing you really build up a sweat and get your heart racing, and its fun which is a bonus 

xx*


----------



## ayclobes

I have the wii and the kinect for xbox 360..and my DH is getting me the zumba one for christmas..or so i hope :)

i'll be starting calorie counting again after christmas


----------



## paula181

*I couldnt do the Zumba, i think it was too fast for me that or ive lost my grooves 

I am trying to calorie count now before the xmas goodies come out, a little weight loss i am begging for  

xx*


----------



## ayclobes

I know with the zumba for xbox they have "starter" dances to get you started and basically show you how each move is done..its not bad but its still considered working out


----------



## wanababy8909

Hi, I wantd to know if it was too late for me to join. I need to drop 65lbs I want a bfp soooo bad.


----------



## ayclobes

wanababy8909 said:


> Hi, I wantd to know if it was too late for me to join. I need to drop 65lbs I want a bfp soooo bad.


no its not too late, i started my diet again..i lost the baby :/


----------



## wanababy8909

Aww I'm so sorry, I know that must be hard to deal with. At least ur gettin back to being healthy again. Ppl say wen u mc u usually get pregnant faster the nxt time.


----------



## wanababy8909

Oh btw my starting weight is 198lbs my ultimate goal is 125. For now I'm trying to lose 20lbs


----------



## paula181

ayclobes said:


> I know with the zumba for xbox they have "starter" dances to get you started and basically show you how each move is done..its not bad but its still considered working out

*Ah i will have to have another look at it and see and try the beginner classes........cos boy i need them 

I have bought the Just Dance 3, its amazing 

xx*


----------



## paula181

wanababy8909 said:


> Hi, I wantd to know if it was too late for me to join. I need to drop 65lbs I want a bfp soooo bad.

* hun your added to the front page, good luck and hope you get your BFP soon 

xx*


----------



## Sommerfugl

I haven't been on here for a while, my weight was yo-yoing for a while, but then it settled at a newer lower plateau despite me not really dieting, that was nice! I haven't weighed myself since about a week before Christmas though, when everyone started throwing chocolate at me! But I was 9stone 11lbs about 2 weeks ago. 

I think it was this thread that got me interested in the Zumba. I really like it (I do it on the wii) I am far from good at it, but it's still fun and with some practice I've got a decent-copying of the girl on the TV going on. Hehe it's definitely the most fun excercise I've ever done, don't think I'd dare go to a real people class though!


----------



## ayclobes

wanababy8909 said:


> Aww I'm so sorry, I know that must be hard to deal with. At least ur gettin back to being healthy again. Ppl say wen u mc u usually get pregnant faster the nxt time.

*Yeah, it was hard to deal with mainly, b/c this was the first pregnancy that stuck past 4-5wks, and come to find out baby probably had a low hb at 6w, but stopped growing at 6w+4 and i didnt find out until my 1st appt which was at 8w+5..we do have a u/s pic of the baby though. We're just taking it as baby wasn't healthy or he/she was not ready for us just yet. I am sticking to my diet, except for today b/c we have my MIL/FIL 50th Anniversary dinner tonight..so my diet is out the window! but i'll still try to eat healthy..i've lost almost 2lbs already and the week isnt over with yet! 

I was on the depo shot may2009-august2009..it took almost 5months for my af to return, and then i started gaining weight right then..i did everything i could to lose weight but it was not working. I shot up to 249..my heaviest ever. I lost 21lbs when i got pregnant and i gained like 10/11 of it back which stinks, but i'll lose it again. so far..i'm down to 239 which is great..and i hope i'll lose 20 more b/c metformin helps you lose up to 30lbs i think.

I'm trying to talk my husband into buying me the zumba game for the kinect..but its not working lol. i had rented it before, so i had to return it  I'm hoping he'll be able to hook it up either in our large family room or living room..we'll see. Thats all for my updateeee
*


----------



## wanababy8909

Your positive attitude helps me ane every1 who has lost a child or still tryn to get there first bfp. I also take metformin and provera but doesn't provera make u gain weight?


----------



## ayclobes

*What are you taking provera for..to make your af come? i don't think provera was/is supposed to make you gain weight? if you are gaining could it be water weight? I'm considering taking those dirulex or w/e they are called water weight pills b/c i think im retaining water. No more caffeine for me after today.

a friend posted this on my fb a couple days ago--- "truth isss: you are an incredibly smart and brave woman. you have been through more things that i think a person should ever have to go through and yet each day you smile! i love you girl!"*


----------



## skweek35

I am loving all the zumba and just dance 3 talk at the mo. 
My DF got Just dance 3 the other day for us. He tried it out while I was out the other day. :haha: He said it really worked up a sweat!!! :haha: 
I think I might try get him on it tonight - even if it is just for a laugh!!! 

As far as weight goes - goodness knows!!! I have not stepped on my scales in almost 2 weeks. Even told DF that there was no WI this past week!! hehe 
I will try to be good from now. But I know it is going to be difficult as I have so many chocies in the fridge!! most of them are small portions that I can point up so might keep them for when I get counting points again. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend and enjoys the new year celebrations!!


----------



## Night_Owl

Count me in as well :D
I'm aiming for about 42 - 56lbs (3 - 4 stone) loss

xXx


----------



## wanababy8909

ayclobes said:


> *What are you taking provera for..to make your af come? i don't think provera was/is supposed to make you gain weight? if you are gaining could it be water weight? I'm considering taking those dirulex or w/e they are called water weight pills b/c i think im retaining water. No more caffeine for me after today.
> 
> 
> a friend posted this on my fb a couple days ago--- "truth isss: you are an incredibly smart and
> brave woman. you have been through more things that i think a person should ever have to go through and yet each day you smile! i love you girl!"[/
> 
> B]*

*

Yea I take it for af to come. That person must kno u personally u still seem like u portray that attitude and I dnt even kno u personally, but that is exactly why you will get ur bfp and it will be a sticky one I know it! Stay positive *


----------



## ayclobes

wanababy8909 said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> *What are you taking provera for..to make your af come? i don't think provera was/is supposed to make you gain weight? if you are gaining could it be water weight? I'm considering taking those dirulex or w/e they are called water weight pills b/c i think im retaining water. No more caffeine for me after today.
> 
> 
> a friend posted this on my fb a couple days ago--- "truth isss: you are an incredibly smart and
> brave woman. you have been through more things that i think a person should ever have to go through and yet each day you smile! i love you girl!"[/
> 
> B]*
> 
> *
> 
> Yea I take it for af to come. That person must kno u personally u still seem like u portray that attitude and I dnt even kno u personally, but that is exactly why you will get ur bfp and it will be a sticky one I know it! Stay positive *Click to expand...

*

Thank you, i've known her for 2 years, and she knows what we've been going through so i guess she gets it or understands. I just really hope the next one that comes to us will be a healthy bean, and it will be the sticky one also. Hope and being positive is the best thing you can do, if you don't have either of those it'll never happen--i refuse to give up though.*


----------



## wanababy8909

Was there a reason why u lost this one? I know sum ppl have low progesterone to carry baby to term so they take the suppositories for first 12weeks


----------



## ayclobes

wanababy8909 said:


> Was there a reason why u lost this one? I know sum ppl have low progesterone to carry baby to term so they take the suppositories for first 12weeks

*There was not a reason except that the baby most likely was not healthy. I went in for my 1st ob appt to see the hb and found out there was no hb, and baby stopped growing at 6w4d ( i was supposed to be 8w5d at the appt). I was on progesterone already, as a precaution. I stopped taking the progesterone when i found out baby was no longer with us, b/c i was hoping my body would pass on its own, but it didnt and i needed to have a d&c on 11/23.*


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Oh! I'd lkike to join too :) I'm currently 203, trying to get down to 140. I'm on sparkpeople.com I love that website !


----------



## ayclobes

I'm on MFP..tracking calories..but i dont know about sparkpeople?


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

It's a free weight loss website, it can do meal planning if you want, and it shows you exercises too. I mainly use it for tracking


----------



## paula181

* everyone i hope you are all well, and wishing you a Happy New Year.

Congratulations Sommerfugl, i am sooooooo happy for you 

Good luck on all your weight lose and getting your BFPs


xx*


----------



## opalfruits

HELLO!!! I have 60lbs to lose by sept/oct I have joined weight watchers :D


----------



## paula181

*How are you all doing?

xx*


----------



## opalfruits

I joined two weeks ago and I am down 6.5lbs :happydance: :)


----------



## paula181

Wohooo well done lady! Thats really good :dance:

Mines a little slow i am blaming it on stubborn xmas weight :haha:

xx


----------



## opalfruits

Thank you very much! Yes it can be a bit sticky cant it!!! hehehe! I think I was eating so poorly my body has had a heck of a shock and hence the initial fast loss, it will slow down now. But I'm in it for the long haul :) x x x


----------



## ayclobes

It was slow for me too..then i got strep throat..lost 8lbs(almost, think it was mostly water weight) and im still down the same today..i ate yesterday and everything!


----------



## opalfruits

ayclobes said:


> It was slow for me too..then i got strep throat..lost 8lbs(almost, think it was mostly water weight) and im still down the same today..i ate yesterday and everything!

I'm sorry you have been poorly! boo! But glad as a loss is a loss and if you are now eating and it stayed the same then it is fat and maybe a little muscle??? if you starved for a long period 3-4+days 

well done on your losses so far :happydance: we are in the same kinda weight bracket which is cool (sucks for us) but cool that we can chat together :hugs:

I hope you are on the mend lovely and keep up the good work!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ayclobes

opalfruits said:


> ayclobes said:
> 
> 
> It was slow for me too..then i got strep throat..lost 8lbs(almost, think it was mostly water weight) and im still down the same today..i ate yesterday and everything!
> 
> I'm sorry you have been poorly! boo! But glad as a loss is a loss and if you are now eating and it stayed the same then it is fat and maybe a little muscle??? if you starved for a long period 3-4+days
> 
> well done on your losses so far :happydance: we are in the same kinda weight bracket which is cool (sucks for us) but cool that we can chat together :hugs:
> 
> I hope you are on the mend lovely and keep up the good work!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Thanks! Yes, my appetite finally returned yesterday! i was so happy i could finally eat. I didnt eat much monday, and tuesday i had nothing to eat, i just kept drinking alot of apple juice, since that was the only thing that would cool my very very sore throat. I've been going to the gym 2x a week to work with a trainer to get my motivation back and so far it has been helping! My pre-depo shot weight (in 2009) was 170-180..and i'd like to get back to that..if not much under


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I ended up losing 20.4 pound and got my bfp on tuesday!


----------



## paula181

* congratulations hunnie 

xx*


----------



## ayclobes

I started tracking calories with MFP, and i've lost some more this morning! its the only thing that has been working for me thus far! i lost 8lbs last week due to having strep, then i've lost another 4 as of today, im excited..pretty sure it was/is all water weight though!


----------



## skweek35

congrats Antsynewlywed!!!! I'm hoping to by right behind you! I can start testing this weekend, but hoping to wait till AF is late which will be end of next week I think


----------



## Wantsabfp

Thisss is a fab page...... Can i just say that seeing that even a small loss and you can get a bfp.... This is motivation that i needed.... Will bd joinv soon as i weighed myself 


Good luck to all you ladies....


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies - not sure if this group is still going 
But thought I would pop in to let you know I have now lost 42lbs and got my :bfp: on Monday 26/02/2012 !!! Still doesnt feel real yet!!


----------



## Sommerfugl

skweek35 said:


> Hi ladies - not sure if this group is still going
> But thought I would pop in to let you know I have now lost 42lbs and got my :bfp: on Monday 26/02/2012 !!! Still doesnt feel real yet!!

Waw congrats on your amazing weight loss, and even bigger congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Bambina

congradulation's ladies!!!!

I am too hoping to lose some weight about 75lbs, this is my first month of seeing a dietican and tracking my weight.... also temping as well.


----------



## Wantsabfp

Just as a motivational thing can i ask how much you guys lost to get a BFP? IM AROUND 21ST


----------



## skweek35

I lost 3st and my BMI was just in the overweight category. 
GL


----------



## Wantsabfp

skweek35 said:


> I lost 3st and my BMI was just in the overweight category.
> GL

Can i ask how much u weight in total.... If you dont mind luv xxx and a massive congratulation on gettin pregnant....)


----------



## skweek35

Wantsabfp said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> I lost 3st and my BMI was just in the overweight category.
> GL
> 
> Can i ask how much u weight in total.... If you dont mind luv xxx and a massive congratulation on gettin pregnant....)Click to expand...

Thanks. 

I lost a total of 44lbs. Starting weight was 15st 1lb. Got just below 12st.


----------



## ICJames

Hi Everyone :flower:

I am new to this site and didn't really know where to post...so figured this thread was as good as any I hope you don't mind me joining in :)

My story is...me and my bf broke up one month ago, we were together 4 years and NTNP...nothing ever happened, not even a hint at a BFP...so I don't know if we just had the wrong timing or...if there is something wrong with me...I don't think it is my ex since the same thing happened with the bf before, we was together 2 years and when we broke up...3 times he was with another woman and she got pregnant!! so...6 years total NTNP and...a BFNOTHING!!

so...I am not sure if it was all just timing...or my unhealthy lifestyle is too blame. I am currently very overweight (or obese/clinically obese) I weigh 220Ibs, I smoke and I live on a diet of coffee and crap...yeah, not really the most hospitable place for a developing baby...but I really want to change this, I want to lose weight (around 100 pounds) and be healthy and active before i start TTC properly (with bf number1) my problem is...I really lack determination :( I start out really good, and for a week or 2 im really on it, then I slip once...and it all goes downhill from there...I joined a gym in august, the first month I was really dedicated, I lost 16 pounds that month...then, I stopped going, started eating crap again...now I am back to square 1...so, the gym is on and off, the diet is on and off and...im starting to drive myself crazy....I really want to meet some like minded people on here who are trying to lose weight so they can start ttc and we can keep each other motivated when all our determination goes out of the window...


----------



## Bambina

ICJames said:


> Hi Everyone :flower:
> 
> I am new to this site and didn't really know where to post...so figured this thread was as good as any I hope you don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> My story is...me and my bf broke up one month ago, we were together 4 years and NTNP...nothing ever happened, not even a hint at a BFP...so I don't know if we just had the wrong timing or...if there is something wrong with me...I don't think it is my ex since the same thing happened with the bf before, we was together 2 years and when we broke up...3 times he was with another woman and she got pregnant!! so...6 years total NTNP and...a BFNOTHING!!
> 
> so...I am not sure if it was all just timing...or my unhealthy lifestyle is too blame. I am currently very overweight (or obese/clinically obese) I weigh 220Ibs, I smoke and I live on a diet of coffee and crap...yeah, not really the most hospitable place for a developing baby...but I really want to change this, I want to lose weight (around 100 pounds) and be healthy and active before i start TTC properly (with bf number1) my problem is...I really lack determination :( I start out really good, and for a week or 2 im really on it, then I slip once...and it all goes downhill from there...I joined a gym in august, the first month I was really dedicated, I lost 16 pounds that month...then, I stopped going, started eating crap again...now I am back to square 1...so, the gym is on and off, the diet is on and off and...im starting to drive myself crazy....I really want to meet some like minded people on here who are trying to lose weight so they can start ttc and we can keep each other motivated when all our determination goes out of the window...

Hey hunny, i Feel for you. I'm the same i way 220lbs also. I want to lose about 75 as a minimum, more would be better. I'm too scare to go to the gym and diet's never stick for me. I try and count my calories on MyFitnessPal., it's helped but i still slip. I'm thinking about getting a wii for the Fitness games and Zumba, but again im not sure incase i give up and it just sit's there. 

I reallly hope you manage a way to stick with it, if you do please tell me how. I get weighed on the 15lb at the doctors, and im so scared i put on more. I wish you the best of luck hun. i hope you reach your target and get your :bfp:


----------



## ICJames

Bambina said:


> ICJames said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone :flower:
> 
> I am new to this site and didn't really know where to post...so figured this thread was as good as any I hope you don't mind me joining in :)
> 
> My story is...me and my bf broke up one month ago, we were together 4 years and NTNP...nothing ever happened, not even a hint at a BFP...so I don't know if we just had the wrong timing or...if there is something wrong with me...I don't think it is my ex since the same thing happened with the bf before, we was together 2 years and when we broke up...3 times he was with another woman and she got pregnant!! so...6 years total NTNP and...a BFNOTHING!!
> 
> so...I am not sure if it was all just timing...or my unhealthy lifestyle is too blame. I am currently very overweight (or obese/clinically obese) I weigh 220Ibs, I smoke and I live on a diet of coffee and crap...yeah, not really the most hospitable place for a developing baby...but I really want to change this, I want to lose weight (around 100 pounds) and be healthy and active before i start TTC properly (with bf number1) my problem is...I really lack determination :( I start out really good, and for a week or 2 im really on it, then I slip once...and it all goes downhill from there...I joined a gym in august, the first month I was really dedicated, I lost 16 pounds that month...then, I stopped going, started eating crap again...now I am back to square 1...so, the gym is on and off, the diet is on and off and...im starting to drive myself crazy....I really want to meet some like minded people on here who are trying to lose weight so they can start ttc and we can keep each other motivated when all our determination goes out of the window...
> 
> Hey hunny, i Feel for you. I'm the same i way 220lbs also. I want to lose about 75 as a minimum, more would be better. I'm too scare to go to the gym and diet's never stick for me. I try and count my calories on MyFitnessPal., it's helped but i still slip. I'm thinking about getting a wii for the Fitness games and Zumba, but again im not sure incase i give up and it just sit's there.
> 
> I reallly hope you manage a way to stick with it, if you do please tell me how. I get weighed on the 15lb at the doctors, and im so scared i put on more. I wish you the best of luck hun. i hope you reach your target and get your :bfp:Click to expand...

Thank you so much bambina :hugs: really, I wanted to start going to the gym for YEARS, but like you I was to scared, I was worried the people there would be super fit and laughing at me as I huffed and puffed my way through a work out so I didn't join for the longest time! Then my ex bought me a gym membership as a 'gift' and for something for us to do together. The first time I went, I was soo scared and I was right to be...I looked like a complete ass :blush: I managed 10 minutes on the cross trainer and I thought I was going to die!! I could feel the blood rush to my throat, my heart rate went over 200 and I was sure that people were looking at me thinking I was a big huffing hippo but...I went back, and each time it got easier and easier, but then I started getting lazy again, I still go...but its more like once a week and I eat a million times what I burn so...kinda counter productive. I think, If you don't want to join a gym, and are worried about buying the wii and never using it, you should force yourself to go for an hour walk a day, even just a nice stroll with your DH, anything to get you moving and your heart pumping :winkwink: or...even a work out dvd...costs a lot less than if you were to invest in the wii...I am going to egypt on thursday, so i don't see the point in being too strict before i get back because i know the week out there will just undo these next few days, but when I get back I will have gotten my BBT Thermometer, I have all my vitamins, I'm going to try and stop smoking (again) and whip my butt back to the gym 3-4 times a week, I feel like i'm REALLY determined this time, if I do manage to stick at it...I will let you know, but we can be weight loss buddies if you like, since we both have the same amount (roughly) to lose, and we can help each other out with recipes and stuff...since i really don't know what I should be eating...and I want to try and be really super healthy this time not just crash diet and maybe TTC at the same time...:shrug:


----------



## kwills55

Can I join? 
I am waiting to try to concieve until September (partly due to being in a better place financially, and partly because we are going to Australia late September and I dont want to be too pregnant when we go!)
I figured in the meantime I am going to try and lose weight to give me something to focus on... I am currently 11 stone 2 and want to be down to 10 stone ideally. This would put me in a healthy BMI and I want to be healthier and slimmer before getting pregnant!

Anyone got any good tips? What do you all do to keep yourself motivated?? This is my biggest downfall at the moment as I lose enthusiasm quickly!

Good luck to all of you! xx


----------



## PrincessKate

Can i join in? i havent been on here since last year :(

Anyways ive been "dieting" i lost about a stone just cutting back from my heaviest ever weight and now im 280lbs (lost some more weight on slimming world) i am doing slimming world atm but had a naughty friday last week and i gained 3 pounds from it :/

Back to my diet quiet enjoying slimming world with the extra easy plan, me and OH have made an agreement when i get down to 252lbs we will buy duo fertility and start trying :D so hopefully this summer i will be TTC :)


----------



## msxnitro

I'd love to join!

thing is, we won't be TTC for a couple of years (even though I am secretly craving being pregnant again straight away!). is that ok?


----------

